# Chihuahua/greyhound mix??



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Chihuahua/italian greyhound mix??*

When we bought oscar qe saw his mum and dad and they looked to be full chihuahuas. 
But ive been taking oscar to training and the trainer mentioned oscars back legs are similar to a greyhounds. He won't sit on his back legs, just like a greyhound. 

So I was wondering what you guys thought, if perhaps he could have Italian greyhound in him somewhere down the line. He is taller and longer than alot of Chis I've seen out and about.

Ive tried to find some full length pics. . (Dont worry about the skinny pics its when we were taking his food to be the right amount)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Italian greyhound might be more likely - they're much smaller than normal greyhounds!

Italian Greyhound Dog Breed Profile - Size, Weight, Temperament, Coat, Care and Italian Greyhound Training Information


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry that's what I meant 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He does have the look of an Italian Greyhound/Chi mix. Another member had her chi DNA tested and it turned out to have Italian Greyhound in. They are lovely dogs, and make a lovely mix with Chis, maybe get the DNA test to be certain?


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't help feeling a little disappointed I don't know why because I won't love him any less :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

He looks a lot, in shape, like my Ruby and she is all Chi.
I am glad that you shared not to worry about the too thin pics. I gasped seeing the ribs!
Ruby can get too skinny in a heartbeat. She weighs 4 lbs./1.8kg. She sits very oddly compared to the others. She also happens to be double jointed in her hocks and knees so her walking is a combination of odd and very fluid looking.
Here are some pics of her for reference (when seated, I think that they look similar):


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww thwy do look similar in the legs dont they. 

And yes he was a skinny minnie! 
I waa feeding too much Eden so his poo was loose, making him loose weight. 

Hes still pretty lean though, I think he still qeighs about 2.5kg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

One thing I have learnt from this lovely forum is that Chis come in all shapes and sizes.
Is he KC registered? If not, were his parents? If he is registered and didn't come from a really unscrupulous breeder or puppy farm, then he is most likely purebred.
Lots of Chis don't like to sit BTW, especially on cold hard floors.


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hes not kc reg, his mum and dad were. Although I didnt check this :/

The breeder was a first time breeder, she said she didn't want to register the pups but if we wanted to pay extra she could of sent all the relevant info

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks similar to what my Jack looked like. I had been told he was a pure bred chi, and saw the akc papers for his parents, but had received comments from several people over the years (including his vet and another chi breeder we had talked to) that he looked to be an italian greyhound mix. It's quite possible.


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Have you got a pic? X

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Oscar is gorgeous!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you  he is a cutie no matter what he is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Daaamn never seen that mix before hihihi  I have no idea what he is...but I hope you are doing well  he looks cute


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

He does look a little greyhoundish, but as Wicked Pixie has already said, chis come in all shapes and sizes. The only way to be sure of his breeding would be to do a DNA test - but whether he's pure-bred or not, he's lovely.


----------



## Merleismygirl (Oct 22, 2013)

I think he looks like a Chi!! Not the more sought out "Apple head" but I have found the deer headed Chis tend to be longer & leaner! Our little girl is only 3.5 pounds & you would think she is never fed as lean as she is but she's taller & has access to her food all day but very active also!!
View attachment 34577
View attachment 34585



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww she looks like oscar! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I just tried to find this ad I saw but it's now gone. I inquired about fostering a dog from the coast that is a chihuahua whippet cross. Honestly the strangest looking dog. It was as if you took a whippet body and put a chihuahua head on it. He looked like an extremely tall chi. He was so cute though!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

